# website template



## thepainterr4you

looking to make a website 

found so free templates online but nothing that sticks out. If anyone knows of a site with some nice free site templates please post link

again thank you for any usefull info


----------



## Nathan

Enjoy: http://www.oswd.org/


----------



## mblosik

thanks nathan--
i just might use one of these for simplicity's sake. some are very well done!


----------



## Boden Painting

Has any one used the Homestead company to create/host a website?


----------



## George Z

Some people are using WordPress not for blogs
but for static websites.
There are thousands of free templates available (themes)
and it is a good Content Management System.
I think I will use it for our next website. 
Some customization is needed and there is a learning curve.


----------



## zerowned

George Z said:


> Some people are using WordPress not for blogs
> but for static websites.
> There are thousands of free templates available (themes)
> and it is a good Content Management System.
> I think I will use it for our next website.
> Some customization is needed and there is a learning curve.




on my webhost it has wordpress included as an application i can use, just found out. im going to do just what you posted and use it as a static website. all the coding is already done, really easy to update the site with the click on a button, no more uploading files to the ftp if i want to change stuff. the webhost i use also has google apps included so i can have gmail type web mail, also very handy to have, easy to login easy to read mail, just like gmail.


----------



## onthecoast

free advertisement free hosting at www.xthost.info when you get your design all set.

Another site you should check out is www.weebly.com

It is simple to use and includes PHP contact forms. It's all drag and drop. You can even ad keywords and such. The only catch is at the bottom of your page will be a tiny ad saying "get a free website with weebly". you can get rid of this buy buying the pro package which is only like 27 bucks a year I think.

When you get that go to lycos domains. I found this to be the easiest to use. Select domain forwarding and enter your website address from weebly and your good to go.

Total cost
$0.00 website design / hosting
$12.95 1 year domain at lycos


----------



## onthecoast

Nathan said:


> Enjoy: http://www.oswd.org/


To successfully edit some of the css designs on this website I would recommend downloading a program that can handle style sheets. check out http://www.trellian.com/webpage/ 

it's pretty close to ms frontpage and dreamweaver

EDIT: It's also free of charge


----------



## nEighter

Boden Painting said:


> Has any one used the Homestead company to create/host a website?


someone I know actually told me to use Homestead. They use it.


----------

